# Which Tailgate Speader to buy?



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I own a 3/4 yard electric spreader from Downeaster for my Toyota and love it. I want to buy a Tailgate spreader for my F550 dump truck this coming season and need some advise/input.

1. Does anyone use a tailgate spreader on their truck? What make and model do use have? Are you happy with it's and is it trouble free for the most part.

2. Does anyone have the Downeaster model, and are you happy with it performance? The website of the model I am looking to buy is http://www.sandspreader.com/tailgate.shtml
The stainless steel version is $3442.00 plus 150.00 to install.

I would like to find out what make/model of sand/salt spreader most members are using? :waving:


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Does the price include the cost of a hydro system, to make it function? If not you may be better off with a v-box.

Geoff


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Central Hyraulic???*

No, it doesn't't only the tailgate spreader.

The hydraulic system you talk about, can you explain it to me. I have been reading old threads on tailgate spreader and central hydraulic and don't really understand that hydraulic use for a tailgate spreader? A little confused? Not understanding the concept of hydraulic everyone is talking about.

Doesn't't my truck already have hydraulic to lift the bed up and down? I guess i need another unit to work what? 

My electric spreader is powered by the battery and a ground tieing into a in cab switch, not hydraulic.

I still am doing more research on this topic and would like other members input on the tailgate spreader/ hydraulic system.:waving:


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

To power a hydro tailgate spreader, you need to have a hydro system. This powers, the spreader, and anything else that runs off the hydro. The hydro system is driven of the engine, either from a belt, or of the crankshaft.

Geoff


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I will be looking into hydraulic system to make the tailgate spreader work...

Is there a company out there that make a complete set-up, Tailgate spreader and hydraulic?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Most good upfitters should be able to help you. However but after adding the cost of a hydro system, and the spreader, you are probably at the cost of a v-box.

Geoff


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I think I will Downeaster salt/sand spreader a call today...I will keep posting my results...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

MOST tailgate spreaders for dumps have a hydraulic motor mounted on them. That is whay you need a seperate hydraulic system to power them. As far as I know, the only one that is not hydraulic is made by EZ Dumper, and is a direct replacement for their standard tailgate. The tailgate itself costs the same as the entir EZ Dumper unit itself, but it does work well. It would be of no use to you on a F-550.

The reason you need a hydro pump under the hood is that the flow is regulated by pump RPM (which you might already know) so with it mounted on the engine, there is a steady supply, and at higher RPM's, a steadier stronger supply of fluid.

Using the hydraulic PTO pump you already have, would severely limit the effectiveness of your spreader. The reason being that ground speed would determine how fast the spreader is fed, and how wide it spreads the salt. So ssay in a situation such as climbing a steep hill, when you want to lay it on heavy, the salt will just trickle out because you are going very slow, crawling up the hill.

In parking lots, you need to get up to about 30 MPH to get a good spread pattern. This is fine in big, open, empty lots. I know a guy with an old highway plow truck (owned by the County) and it worked for them doing roads. They were able to maintain the ground speed while spreading.

Hope that gives you a little more info, on "why" you want central hydraulics for a tailgate spreader on a dump.

~Chuck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Chuck

Most PTO type pumps are driven off the trans countershaft,which stays constant with engine RPM,not ground speed.The only drawback to this setup,is you must engage the clutch to turn the trans and PTO\pump.Pump flow (and spreader flow),can be regulated by selecting a gear which gives you the RPM\flow rate you require to run the spreader.If you need to blast something (ie: a loading dock),while not moving,just chuck it in neutral,drop the clutch,and rev it up.I have had several of these setups,and really liked it,as I could control the salter,without fiddling with the controls.Just pick the right gear to control it.Only drawback was the pumps don't seem to last as long as our newer units with crankshaft driven pumps.

The pump would have to be driveshaft driven to regualte the flow based on ground speed.

Belt driven or crankshaft driven pumps are a better option,but you may be able to use what you have to run your spreader,if you have enough GPM.We use mostly Henderson under-tailgate units.Cheap,and they work well.Last one we bought was around $1800.00 CDN,cash and carry.We don't buy stainless,as by the time it rusts out,you need an auger and motors,so it's cheaper just to buy a new one.

Here is a link for the Henderson units.

http://www.henderson-mfg.com/ice/TGS.asp


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Tailgate spreader vs V-box Spreader*

I spoke to a sale man at Down easter and he suggested a V-Box Electric stainless steel with extend chute 1.5 yards sand/ salt spreader for $3900.00or a 2.5 yd for $4525.00 .

It would cost $2000.00 for central hydraulic and $3442.00 for a stainless steel Tailgate spreader totally $5442.00.

I prefer a electric motor vs gas motor for the sand/salt spreader due to less noise when doing my residential driveways.

What are the benefit and disadvantage of purchasing a tailgate spreader over a V-box spreader. If you were in my place what would you buy and why?:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pros of an under tailgate unit.

-independant control of auger and spinner
-easy to put on\take off
-you can dump with it on
-easy to empty if it jams or freezes up
-simplicity 
-easy to clean out
-takes up less space in storage
-lower center of gravity
-cheap and reliable
-easy access for repair\service

The main drawback is the cost of the hydraulics required to run it.

I remember seeing an electric unit somewhere,but I believe it was a tailgate replacement unit.


----------

